# Affordable Photo Retouching and Restoration



## Alipholio (Oct 20, 2010)

Alipholio offers amateurs and professional photographers with photo retouching and editing services. So if you do not like the overall look your photos, have photos with nasty stains and scratches that need removing, or just want to to shell out the painstaking and very time-consuming task of photo retouching. You can contact me and Ill save your required time and effort and Ill help your photos to look better by manually retouching them.  I offer:

 Restoration of old and damaged photos
 Removing wrinkles and blemishes
 Insertion and removal of a person / object
 Changing backgrounds
 Whitening teeth and eyes
 Coloring black & white photos
 Professional sepia tinting and B/W conversion
 Restoration of old and damaged photos
 Removing body art / tattoos
 Lightening shadows to show hidden details
 Placing images on a neutral background
 Straightening, photo cropping, brightening, sharpening, resizing
 and more ..

We work with fashion models, musicians, artists, pageant contestants, photographers and a wide variety of professionals and individuals who simply want their photos to look terrific. The best part about my services is that its all online, so its easy, its fast and most importantly its cheap!

I can do almost anything with your photos! Just ask..
Professional Photo Retouching and Restoration


----------

